# £3k budget for mountain ebike, what would you have?



## BenScoobert (14 Nov 2017)

preferably from my local bike shop https://www.earnshaws.bike/electric but not 100% necessary 

I've been advised bosch is the way to go, but I see a few yamaha motors on high spec bikes

Your suggestions and reasons please


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Nov 2017)

Bosch is tried and tested.

Some reports of drive side bearings failing due to crud ingress, but I wouldn't worry too much about that unless you plan on doing axle deep mud plugging.

The Yamaha motor appears reliable and rides similarly, although there are a lot fewer in service.

You might come across bike with Shimano's fairly new E8000 (I think) mountain ebike motor.

I expect that will also ride nicely, but there are some reports of it being noisy and overheating on tough climbs.

Shimano coughed that job to a limited extent saying the cooked ones were prototypes - make of that what you will.

Your budget will get you a full sus or hardtail.

That's your choice, but think of it as a push bike with the cost of the motor and battery deducted.

Leaves about £1,500 for the bike bits, which would get you a very good spec hardtail, but a relatively low-spec full sus.


----------



## BenScoobert (14 Nov 2017)

thanks for the tips
2 I've been eyeballing

https://www.earnshaws.bike/product-page/bergamont-e-contrail-6-0-plus-2017

https://www.earnshaws.bike/product-page/bergamont-e-revox-8-0-2017


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5040843, member: 45"]I spotted today that KTM are doing e-bikes.[/QUOTE]

Enormous range of mostly Bosch powered bikes.

The UK distributor - Fli- only imports some models, but there's still lots to choose from. 

Fli is based in Huddersfield, not so far from the OP, although they tend to sell through dealers.

Good first point of contact if the OP fancies a KTM.

http://www.flidistribution.co.uk/ktm-bikes/ebikes/bosch-drive---mountain-bikes


----------



## BenScoobert (16 Nov 2017)

https://www.earnshaws.bike/product-page/bergamont-e-roxtar-8-0-plus-2017

bought this


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Nov 2017)

BenScoobert said:


> https://www.earnshaws.bike/product-page/bergamont-e-roxtar-8-0-plus-2017
> 
> bought this



Should do the job.

As with push bikes, there's not much to choose between the decent brands at any particular price point.

Your wisest move has been to buy local, Bergamont is as good a brand as any, it's what your dealer stocks, so it's the best brand for you.

Buying a push bike off the internet isn't much of a risk, but buying an ebike is because problems can be more complex.

Chances are the bike will be reliable, but there is no route to Bosch service direct from the customer.

Bosch use Magura in the UK, who only deal with bike shops - can be a logistical nightmare if you bought the bike online from a dealer 200 miles away.

You will have no such problems.


----------



## BenScoobert (16 Nov 2017)

Found an excuse to go test ride today, just around local streets and hills. It doesn't have the boost of my 1000w DIY bike but it is a smoother power delivery and more intelligent than 1000w boost when you pedal. You get a nicer more controlled power, the 400ft climb back home was a breeze but I still had a minor sweat when I got home, nice balance. Brakes are keen and the fat tyres just soaked up the kerbs and bumps.


----------

